
Activist Joshua Wong Has Been Detained in Thailand - agotterer
http://time.com/4518898/joshua-wong-bangkok-airport-detained-thailand-demosisto/?xid=homepage
======
kafkaesq
I wasn't even aware of the "October 6 Event" the article references:

 _At dawn on 6 October, the military and the police as well as the three
paramilitary forces began blocking all exits out of the university and
shooting into the campus, using M-16s, carbines, pistols, grenade launchers,
and even large-gauge recoil-less rifles.[10] Prevented from leaving the campus
or even sending the wounded to the hospital, the students begged for a cease-
fire even though the attacks continued.[11] The actors in the mock hanging had
already turned themselves in to Seni at the prime minister’s offices.[12] When
one student came out to surrender, he was shot and killed.[13] After a free-
fire order was issued by the Bangkok police chief, the campus was stormed,
with Border Patrol Police personnel in front leading the attack.[14] Students
diving into the Chaophraya River were shot at by navy vessels while others who
surrendered, lying down on the ground, were picked up and beaten, many to
death.[15] Some were hung from trees and beaten, others were set afire while
female students were raped, alive and dead, by police and Red Gaurs.[16] The
massacre continued for several hours, and was only halted at noon by a
rainstorm.[17]_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thammasat_University_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thammasat_University_massacre)

~~~
greenyoda
And forty years later, there are still serious human rights violations in
Thailand:

[https://www.hrw.org/asia/thailand](https://www.hrw.org/asia/thailand)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_rights_in_Thailand#Infri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_rights_in_Thailand#Infringement_of_human_rights)

------
NotSammyHagar
Thailand seems to be in a semi-permanent battle between difference forces
trying to control the govt. Is either one any good? I speculate the current
govt is not any good, if they are cooperating with the Chinese.

